# CB 08 Rare Locality Puff Adders



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

I have for sale 1.1 bitis arietans from Lake Nakuru Kenya. These are a rare locality here in UK and they also remain smaller than other puffs with a maximum length of one metre

PM me if you're interested
Thanks,
Al


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice looking Al, how's the babies? All settled in?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Nice looking Al, how's the babies? All settled in?


You thinking of keeping THEM in a cardboard box?

call me buddie!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

they look fantastic - and in top condition, very nice indeed!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Folks,
And thanks 

Bub's are just fine thanks Stu'. Looking relaxed and will try to feed them around Tues' or Wed'

Thanks again mate 
al


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are stunning mate, really are special, i wish i was in a position to have them


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Cheers Si 

And that one pictured above is approaching slough too 

How was Paris?


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> I have for sale 1.1 bitis arietans from Lake Nakuru Kenya. These are a rare locality here in UK and they also remain smaller than other puffs with a maximum length of one metre
> 
> PM me if you're interested
> Thanks,
> Al


Hope i was not to late Al.

Regards Roy.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Cheers Si
> 
> And that one pictured above is approaching slough too
> 
> How was Paris?


was good thanks mate, certainly a new years experience, bloody expensive and the Parisians are hell of a rude apart from that was great:lol2:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Great, glad you enjoyed yourself Si 

Roy,
If you'd like to send me a text and say when you can collect I'll reserve them for you mate

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Now Reserved for Roy
Thanks to all those that showed an interest
Al


----------

